# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  [Tutorial] Easy Oldschool Gold Making

## Xel

Figured out I would share this incredibly fast and effortless way of making gold in _Oldschool Runescape_ (2007).
As of today (3/5/2013) construction has gone live with the new patch and people are racing against each other trying
to get to 99 as fast as possible (or just generally to raise their total level).

For this they need* Oak Planks* which can be made from *Oak logs*, at the moment logs are going for as high as 100-120gb
each. Cutting these is next to as easy as farming can be, just choose a nice non-populated location and you are ready to go. If you 
want to, you can also turn the logs into planks which go for around 1k atm.

As a comparison, Willow logs go for less than 20gb/ea and Maples can get you just a little under 100ea if you are lucky. You'd get the 
same amount of money from farming lobsters, but this is like twice faster. Enjoy!

----------


## minihansen12

wtf do you mean?

----------


## Jordanrocks21

> wtf do you mean?


I'll break it down for your retarded brain.

Buy oak logs->100ish GP each.
Make oak planks->450ish GP each.

350GP profit. Win.

----------


## seet5566

sweet! thanks!

----------


## Fedricoo

I'm sorry, does this tactic still work? Does Oak planks still go for that much?

----------


## Xel

> I'm sorry, does this tactic still work? Does Oak planks still go for that much?


Haven't been playing since I got rid of the nostalgia but I think this should no longer work due to stabilized economy.

----------


## Augury13

> I'm sorry, does this tactic still work? Does Oak planks still go for that much?


Just checked zybez. Yes this is still viable as a tactic  :Smile:  
edit: If there's another way of getting oak planks without spending the 250gp on the oak logs to planks.

----------


## bestBotter

And one year later I want to ask, does this till work?

----------


## lilsniff

> And one year later I want to ask, does this till work?


Turning logs into planks is still a viable way of making money, but I don't think it's still as viable selling the logs as is.
I've read a guide on how to do this and making 600k/h, you can find it here - Making oak planks - 2007scape Wiki - Wikia
the gold/hour depends on the current worth of a plank, so do some research first.

edit
I checked and as of today (march 14th 2016) the logs go for 43gold, and the planks go for 610. For each log you need 250gold to make it into a plank.
610-(43+250)=317g profit each log (if you buy your logs). If you follow the guide I posted you should get 600k/h profit.

----------


## Valg

This is flooded on Youtube l0l

----------

